# To tune or not to tune?



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys, wanted to get your opinion on whether or not it's worth getting my stock 05 A4 tuned or not. I currently have no performance mods but plan on doing some eventually. I was gonna get the slp 490hp pac but can't afford it right now since I decided to go back to school and finish my degree but still wanna make the goat a little faster, meaner and louder. What kind of hp/gas mileage gains (if any) could I expect to see from a tune? Thanks. :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Tuning even a stocker will improve horse power _and_ gas milage. If the tune is done right, because your car will be running more efficiently.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Awesome, any idea of what kinda gains I could expect? I was thinking of getting it done by slp since they have a ton of experience working w/ the lsX engines. How much should a tune cost me about?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had my C6 tuned at a shop here in Florida. This was a full $500 dyno tune. I was stock except for the addition of NGK plugs. The Dyno tune got me a whopping 7 hp. I really didn't notice the extra power. What defiantely made a difference was having torque management removed. You will notice this especially if you have an a4. The downside is shorter tranny life, but the question is how much shorter. 

There was a slight improvement in gas mileage though. It was slight, maybe 5%. 

My recommendation would be to save the money from the tune and do it once you've modded the car so that it takes full advantage of the mods. Either that or find a place that will re-tune after you mod for a lower price. You will need to have it done again after mods.


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I had my C6 tuned at a shop here in Florida. This was a full $500 dyno tune. I was stock except for the addition of NGK plugs. The Dyno tune got me a whopping 7 hp. I really didn't notice the extra power. What defiantely made a difference was having torque management removed. You will notice this especially if you have an a4. The downside is shorter tranny life, but the question is how much shorter.
> 
> There was a slight improvement in gas mileage though. It was slight, maybe 5%.
> 
> My recommendation would be to save the money from the tune and do it once you've modded the car so that it takes full advantage of the mods. Either that or find a place that will re-tune after you mod for a lower price. You will need to have it done again after mods.


It's funny I got the Predator for my '04 A4 and got 7 hp along with the improved shifting characteristics, better gas mileage and I don't have to depend on a tuner to change a little here or there. I plan on getting Headers and a technical spokesman for Diablosport said when I get headers he will get me a "header tune" to program into my Predator.

I would suggest you also look into handheld tuners like Predator, SuperChips, HP Tuners, etc.... You can find used ones online for much less than the purchase price. I'd say they are well worth it. I can change my car back to stock anytime.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

TORNATIC!! said:


> It's funny I got the Predator for my '04 A4 and got 7 hp along with the improved shifting characteristics, better gas mileage and I don't have to depend on a tuner to change a little here or there. I plan on getting Headers and a technical spokesman for Diablosport said when I get headers he will get me a "header tune" to program into my Predator.
> 
> I would suggest you also look into handheld tuners like Predator, SuperChips, HP Tuners, etc.... You can find used ones online for much less than the purchase price. I'd say they are well worth it. I can change my car back to stock anytime.


I agree 100%. If you really want a tune, unless you get into the engine, like a heads and cam type of thing, Tornatic is right on the money. Get a Predator.


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

I tuned mine with HP Tuners...I gained 8 rwhp and 10 rwtq...but the best part was the changes I did to the transmission shift points and rpms. Also getting rid of the TQ management was a HUGE bonus.

My car feels totally different after I tuned it.

2005 Pontiac GTO

LS2 6.0 – Auto

K&N panel filter

Stolen Fox H-pipe

Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers

Dyno – 344 rwhp / 344 rwtq

1/4 mile – 12.77 @ 108 MPH


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Don't waste your money on a tune for a stock car. Wait until you have installed as many aftermarket upgrades you can and then make the $400 to $600 for a tune well worth it.


----------



## SGTZ06 (Jan 29, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Don't waste your money on a tune for a stock car. Wait until you have installed as many aftermarket upgrades you can and then make the $400 to $600 for a tune well worth it.


:agree


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't waste the cash.. Save up trust me..


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Take the money and put it to something else... cold air intake or exhaust. IMO


----------



## ls7gto (Feb 2, 2008)

Devils3023 said:


> Hey guys, wanted to get your opinion on whether or not it's worth getting my stock 05 A4 tuned or not. I currently have no performance mods but plan on doing some eventually. I was gonna get the slp 490hp pac but can't afford it right now since I decided to go back to school and finish my degree but still wanna make the goat a little faster, meaner and louder. What kind of hp/gas mileage gains (if any) could I expect to see from a tune? Thanks. :cheers


daily driver or star star?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mods don't do much of anything unless you tune. You can squeeze 25 HP/TQ at the rear wheels with a shop tune bone stock alone. These cars factory are lean on the bottom end and react quite well to a tune. I have to disagree with the 500+ club, depends on what you are looking for. (Dyno sheets don't lie) Can't say much for the hand held jobs, take it to someone who tunes Corvettes, you won't be sorry. Be prepared to dump the 93 in, can get costly if it's a daily driver.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Mods don't do much of anything unless you tune. You can squeeze 25 HP/TQ at the rear wheels with a shop tune bone stock alone. These cars factory are lean on the bottom end and react quite well to a tune. I have to disagree with the 500+ club, depends on what you are looking for. (Dyno sheets don't lie) Can't say much for the hand held jobs, take it to someone who tunes Corvettes, you won't be sorry. Be prepared to dump the 93 in, can get costly if it's a daily driver.


Tuning on 91 octane is okay as well for 500 plus rwhp. I'm proof of that. But being in Cali we're limited to 91 at the pump anyway. Hopefully I will get a retune this Sunday since I've fixed my leaky intake gaskets from the last tune. I'm thinking 520 rwhp and 510 rwtq is just around the corner.


----------



## PabloGTO (Dec 27, 2012)

i own an 06 m6 with 95k miles. bought it recently from a friend who crashed it. he got it to drive again i just finished up the minor body details like lining everything up. he was gonna install a Vararam intake, stainless works headers, and magnaflow 3in pipes with a tune but he never got the chance to because he was fed up getting the car to drive again and gave up on it. i had everything installed and sent it to a south FL tuning company called Lashway Motorsports. they got my car to put down 401rwhp/388lbft torq. they pulled the car on their dyno 15 times and yeilded CONSISTENTLY 401/388. they couldnt believe the results... if u dont want to go crazy with the car but u want some bang go with a Vararam intake, SW headers( we fit on 04 headers, it was an order error on SW's part but we added about 15 inches of 3in pipe to meet the catback with the headers.) an the 3in street legal magnaflow pipes... if it sounds to good to be true u shud contact Lashway and see the dyno chart for yourself. definitely a banger for ur buck


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll vote for handheld, unless you have a good tuner that's local that can switch it. Unless you want to invest in the software the tuner uses, but the handhelds seem to be the way to go if you want to swap out the tune regularly.


----------

